# Bug: HTML decoding in CTs



## IIMarckus (Jan 30, 2009)

Seems that somewhere along the line CTs are improperly encoded or decoded.

Example: I set my CT to &. Everything displays correctly.

I edit my details again without changing anything in the CT field. My CT now magically becomes & and displays that way in posts.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 30, 2009)

Last time I checked, this wasn't the vBulletin bug tracker.

Of course, theirs requires that you log in, which probably requires that you have a valid license.

Judging by the fact that the title is encoded when it is output onto the textfield, and not after it is submitted, I'm guessing vBulletin is doing htmlspecialchars on it after retrieving it from the database and forgetting to decode it after submitting it. For a hackish workaround just replace the ampersand in the custom title field with a new one each time you edit details.


----------

